# Game 43: San Antonio Spurs @ Sacramento Kings



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 23rd, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (33-9) * @ *Sacramento Kings (27-11)* 



Previous Meetings: 
Spurs 101, Kings 85 
Kings 86, Spurs 81 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*



































































Second huge road game in a row for the Spurs. Coming off an emotional high for the Spurs, I'm not sure what to expect tonight. We lost the last meeting earlier this month, but we still competed towards the end, despite a dull performance by Duncan. Parker needs to do something big tonight. He hasn't played very well against the Kings this season, and I think it's mostly because we've stood around and watched Duncan in the post, instead of moving the ball around. As for Duncan, I hope he shows the same fire he had late in that Phoenix game, especially since Webber made him look bad in the last meeting. If Bowen can't give Peja trouble, put him on the bench. We simply can't afford a 28-2 tradeoff between Peja's scoring and Bowen's scoring. Team defense is key against the Kings, because they are very unselfish and they swing the ball around well. They can run with the best of them, so we have got to get a good tempo. Believe it or not, I'd like to see an up-tempo game if Duncan isn't dominating down low. Rasho is out in the foreseeable future, and Horry is still questionable with a knee injury, so we're thin at the 4 and 5 position. The Kings can exploit a lack of depth in the paint, unlike Phoenix. I think we'll win this game, but I don't know if it's because I'm so high in our team now, or if I truly believe we beat them. We'll find out. 




Predictions?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 98*
Spurs 90

*Webber 19pts 11rbs 7assts
Cat 17pts 6rbs 6assts*

Duncan 21pts 14rbs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

The kings are one of the few teams in the league that have competitive players at every position . And last but not least , they find a way to add another very good shooter in Cat Mobley . I have a hard time figuring out what the Magics are expecting from this trade , but that's beyond the point . With Rasho missing and no reliable backup to play the center position , I think that it's going to be difficult to defend Weber AND Miller . Both of them can nail jumpers and rebound , the team is loaded with veterans and it will take a strong effort from the spurs to beat them .

My prediction : 

Spurs : 87
Kings : 84

Everything is possible if Manu has another game in Ginorama


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> The kings are one of the few teams in the league that have competitive players at every position . And last but not least , they find a way to add another very good shooter in Cat Mobley . I have a hard time figuring out what the Magics are expecting from this trade , but that's beyond the point . With Rasho missing and no reliable backup to play the center position , I think that it's going to be difficult to defend Weber AND Miller . Both of them can nail jumpers and rebound , the team is loaded with veterans and it will take a strong effort from the spurs to beat them .
> 
> My prediction :
> ...


Join me to your Parker fan club man.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Not having Rasho concerns me, because even though he doesn't produce much on the offensive end, he is a very good rebounder and a good defender. Rose and Horry need to step up their play tonight for us to win. TP also cannot play like he did against the Suns. I look forward to seeing TD keep playing the way he did against Phoenix, and if that happens, then I think there is a good chance we win.

Predicition
Spurs- 97
Kings- 91


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

San Antonio (33-9) at Sacramento (27-11) 9:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The San Antonio Spurs posted their finest win this season Friday in Phoenix. An encore will be tough to come by Sunday when they visit the surging Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Since sitting out a game January 11 to rest his surgically repaired left knee, Webber is averaging 28.2 points, 13.0 rebounds and 5.8 assists in five outings.
> 
> The teams have split a pair of meetings this season. In their most recent matchup January 2, Peja Stojakovic made six 3-pointers en route to 28 points, leading the Kings to an 86-81 win.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i say we will doo great well have a rough start but slide to an easy victory manu will have a good game and duncan wil get 25pt and 10 reb


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't see any of the game except for the last two minutes. Someone please tell me if the game was as big of a blow out as the scores showed.

103-73 Spurs


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Yep. The Spurs had the Kings the entire game. They got the lead and kept it. I don't think it ever got under 10 once they got over it. And one only a few times did it go under 20 when they got it over 20.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn this site is slow......





Anyway, I wasn't expecting that kind of beatdown tonight. We seriously made them look bad tonight. Bowen shut down Peja, and the rest was history. Duncan was terrific tonight, once again. He has played so much better in these last two games, and it's no coincedence that we beat two very good teams on the road because of it. Again, just another solid all-around team performance. I think the Spurs are the perfect example of what a "team" truly defines. Amazing. Parker and Manu were good, Massenburg was awesome, for his standards, and Barry had another nice game. Barry's rolling right now. Not much else to say other than great game tonight. The Spurs made the Kings look bad. Really bad. 



How about Massenburg? Damn. 15 and 8 is amazing. He's tough inside, and he gained a ton of confidence out of the fans tonight. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 23
*Tony Massenburg - 16*
Tony Parker - 13


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 13
*Tony Massenburg - 8*
Malik Rose - 6


Assists:


Tony Parker - 8
Brent Barry - 4
Tim Duncan - 2
Manu Ginobili - 2


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Right now, Duncan is probably the favorite to win MVP, but not by much. The funny thing is, he hasn't had that great of a season. I hope these past two games are a sign of him getting back on track and taking home the MVP without any questions. If he finishes the season strong, there won't be any question about it, as long as the Spurs stay in stride. Spurs have the best record in the league, and have played the 7th most difficult schedule. 

By the way, looking at the box score, Webber only played 13 minutes? What happened?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

103-73? geezz that's horrible! ok horrible for the kings but great for the spurs! i didn't get to watch it but great road win!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> Right now, Duncan is probably the favorite to win MVP, but not by much. The funny thing is, he hasn't had that great of a season. I hope these past two games are a sign of him getting back on track and taking home the MVP without any questions. If he finishes the season strong, there won't be any question about it, as long as the Spurs stay in stride. Spurs have the best record in the league, and have played the 7th most difficult schedule.
> 
> By the way, looking at the box score, Webber only played 13 minutes? What happened?




Hurt his ankle, and didn't return. That's all I know. He was limping around after making a shot, and next thing I know I hear he's not returning to the game.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Well , I should stop predictions  . 

Awesome game from the former King player , Mister Massenburg who looked liked he had something to prove ... .

But what remains the most impressive is the intensity level of the defense and the coordination between the players. That's not bball , that's a freakin' ballet  .


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------

